# DNP Cycle



## SBeezy (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi there guys,

Been reading for some while now about DNP and think I am at that step to begin my first cycle.

Stats wise: 6'1 100kg, 22% BF, 23 years old.

Dosage:

250mg ED for 2 weeks

100mg ED of T3 then for 2 weeks after the cycle.

Vitamin C tablets each day.

1g of electrolytes per litre of water to replenish salts lost.

Omeprazole incase of stomach acid build up

Anti-histamines if any rashes break out

Diet wise would look something like this:

Morning: Banana and 100g of frozen berries along with 50g of Whey Protein mixed into a smoothie with water

1st Meal: 350-400g of chicken breast with steamed vegetables

Post Workout: Protein shake- 2 Scoops 60g

Post Workout meal: 200g Chicken along with 100g Sweet Potato and vegetables

Evening Meal: This would be more towards high fat so 200g chicken, 100g Goats Cheese, 50g Asparagus along with 100g of steamed vegetables.

Training: Training 4 times per week consisting of 30-45 minutes of low intensity cardio each day (55% HR) along with a 4 day split workout plan.

Have read many journals/logs and won't up the dosage so will keep constant for 2 weeks at 250mg and hopefully yield some decent results.

Any advice or changes people would advise to improve the cycle? Planning to eat a diet along similiar lines for 2-3 weeks post cycle to yield better results.

Cheers guys,

Steve


----------



## SBeezy (Nov 8, 2012)

Bump, any help guys? Planning to get DNP asap


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

erm I would run the T3 at 50mcg rather than 100mcg, are you on AAS?


----------



## SBeezy (Nov 8, 2012)

Cheers for the replies guys.

I am not on AAS, but upon reading through thread upon thread I got the impression the general concensus was 100mg of T3 as DNP stops all T4 converting to T3, so thought 100mg would be enough.

Would it be better to run it at 50mcg then?

Cheers


----------



## SBeezy (Nov 8, 2012)

Okay ordered DNP now.

Will be running 50mcg of T3 from the first day and 7 days after the cycle aswell as maintaining a strict diet with low carbs for 3-4 weeks post cycle to maximise results. Planning to take 125mcg of DNP once upon waking at 3pm and at 3am, due to working night shifts.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Why have you changed your plan just because one reply said 50 for t3? You surely had 100 for a reason, the response given to you didnt state why they would use 50 rather than 100 so dont change things just because of one post. Find out why first then if its beneficial change it up.


----------



## SBeezy (Nov 8, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> Why have you changed your plan just because one reply said 50 for t3? You surely had 100 for a reason, the response given to you didnt state why they would use 50 rather than 100 so dont change things just because of one post. Find out why first then if its beneficial change it up.


Very good point mate.

With T3 I plan to taper it on and off. So start with 50mcg ED then up it to 100mcg ED after 5 days of DNP if I experience any side effects. Once the DNP has been completed I plan to use T3 at 50mcg for 7 days after the cycle to allow the body to take over T3 production. If anyone would advise different please let me know.


----------



## hazard_mkd (Feb 12, 2009)

Lee Maggs said:


> Why drop T3 to 50 mg?


Full replacement dose of T3 for an adult is in the range of 25 mcg. Unless you are doing AAS, 100mcg is way too much.. IMHO

If we are ought to take T3 with DNP to replenish the T3, then why go over replacement dose? That way we're only settings us up for some major muscle loss. T3 can eat up your muscles VERY fast.

Personally the max T3 dose i'd take with DNP is 50mcg. maybe even lower.

Just my opinion, you do what YOU think is best for YOU.


----------



## SBeezy (Nov 8, 2012)

hazard_mkd said:


> Full replacement dose of T3 for an adult is in the range of 25 mcg. Unless you are doing AAS, 100mcg is way too much.. IMHO
> 
> If we are ought to take T3 with DNP to replenish the T3, then why go over replacement dose? That way we're only settings us up for some major muscle loss. T3 can eat up your muscles VERY fast.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I am planning to stick to 50mcg of T3 as they are the smallest they come in so will stick to that dose. Since my last post I also discovered what you said and the majority of guys at 100mcg were on AAS. I will see how lethargic and feel and if required bump it up, initially this is a DNP cycle to test my body and how I react, so definately won't be going over 250mg of DNP at all. If there are sides use 250mg EOD or 125mg daily.


----------



## SBeezy (Nov 8, 2012)

RS4 said:


> 350g - 400g of chicken is to much at your size and not on aas


Cheers for the reply, I have been refining my diet over the past few days to make about 1800-2000 calories.

Here is the new plan:

Meal 1: 50g Protein Shake

Meal 2: 200g Chicken Breast with Broccoli

Meal 3: Tin of Tuna, 1 egg with Green Salad

Meal 4: Lamb 200g with 2 eggs and Garlic

PWO: 50g Protein Shake


----------



## SBeezy (Nov 8, 2012)

Forgot to add in:

As I work nights and sleep from around 8am-4pm I will be taking these at these times:

4:30pm Fish Oils, Alpha Lipoic Acid, Multivit, Vit C, DNP and T3

1:00am Fish Oils, Vit C, T3

5:00am ALA, Vit C and Fish Oils

Electrolytes will be taken at around 5g per 5litres aswell.

I will be training at around 6am and will take BCAA's after workout.


----------



## Dave_b (Jul 7, 2012)

sounds good this mate, I'm very similar stats t you 23yo 6'1 and around 25% so i'll be interested to hear how you get on


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

I wouldnt be running 100mcg of t3 after the dnp is done, 50mcg is plenty. Beside that just keep up the cardio dont neglect it.


----------



## Dave_b (Jul 7, 2012)

SBeezy said:


> Hi there guys,
> 
> Been reading for some while now about DNP and think I am at that step to begin my first cycle.
> 
> ...


Also mate, are your running any AAS while doing this?


----------



## SBeezy (Nov 8, 2012)

Dave_b said:


> Also mate, are your running any AAS while doing this?


Nah mate, not yet. Just trying to shed some excess fat then either use AAS or Lean Bulk once im happy with my bf%. Currently researching into AAS and different variations, effects etc before even seriously thinking about using them.

Had medical steroids as a kid for quite a long period so would seek medical advice/blood tests before doing AAS as you never know with the liver and kidneys 

Won't be starting DNP until February time now too, was due to receive the DNP/T3 today, however the source ran out of T3 so waiting for them to restock then should have them sometime in the next 2 weeks.


----------

